# Chickens OK this morning...



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I lost one of my girls yesterday...still don't know what from?? I was half scared to check on them this morning...I did and they are OK?? Hope its nothing contagious...thanks for all the info. Jen


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

good news. its never good when you lose one of your flock.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Glad to hear it


----------

